# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Transformation d'un model BPMN en Java Code  partir du metamodel BPMN20.ecore

## mmchaal

Bonjour,

Je travaille sur la gnration de code Java  partir du metamodel BPMN20.ecore avec la dernire version du plugin Acceleo sur Eclipse (Indigo 3.7).

Voici la configuration du projet Acceleo:



Ainsi que la configuration du Run:



Mais  chaque fois que je lance la gnration  partir du fichier "*.mtl", j'ai une exception que voici:



J'ouvre le metamodel dans EMF sans problme, voici la partie concerne dans la gnration:



Quelqu'un saurait-il m'expliquer d'o peut venir cette erreur ?

D'avance merci pour vos rponses.

PS: Mon projet acceleo en pice jointe.

----------

